# Gestört, Gefährlich und Genial: Wie wäre es eigentlich, ein Superheld zu sein?



## MatthiasBrueckle (8. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gestört, Gefährlich und Genial: Wie wäre es eigentlich, ein Superheld zu sein?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gestört, Gefährlich und Genial: Wie wäre es eigentlich, ein Superheld zu sein?


----------



## TheImperatorxXx (8. April 2016)

Schöner Artikel! Nett auch zu später Stunde solch lesbares Material bei euch zu finden!

Nebenbei gesagt: Auch toll das wir endlich so viele Superhelden auf der großen Leinwand sehen können! Eher eine Leimwand, denn die fesseln mich wirklich immer am Kinositz *lach*

Beste Grüße,  theImperatorxXx


----------



## Alreech (9. April 2016)

Was man bei Mystery Men noch erwähnen sollte ist die Besetzung...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. April 2016)

Müsste so Mitte der 80er gewesen sein. Eine Ninja-Welle rollte nur so über uns. Vergleichbar mit der heutiger Superhelden. Mich hat sie damals dazu gebracht, mich eines Nachts in voller Ninja-Montur auf dem Dach eines Mehrfamilienhauses wiederzufinden. Ein wirklich erhabener Moment. Allein schon, weil man außer sich dort oben keine weiteren Irren sieht. Und wie ich so da saß und über die Dächer schaute, ertappte ich mich dabei wie ich versuchte, einen Weg zu finden um von Dach zu Dach zu gelangen. Selbstverständlich ohne dafür einen Fuß auf die Straße zu setzen. Ich würde daher die Frage für mich persönlich mit gestört und gefährlich beantworten.   

Wobei ... jetzt wo ich darüber nachdenke, bzw. der Artikel eine längst verdrängte Kindheitserinnerung hochgeholt hat würde ich behaupten, es kann auch genial sein. Ich sage nur Chemie-Koffer. Wie lange ich an der Universal-Lösung gedoktert habe. Und das Problem des Behälters, sollte es mir jemals gelingen die Lösung zu finden ist bis heute nicht gelöst. Aber die Erkenntnisse die ich aus meinen Arbeiten gezogen habe ... doch, ich würde sagen, genial trifft es ganz gut. 

Es ist gestört, genial und gefährlich ein Superheld sein zu wollen, aber es war rückblickend irgendwie auch unglaublich geil.


----------

